# Bright Eyes



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2007)

A conversion...







... do you like it?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2007)

Her eyes certainly hold your attention, probably in a way that says "That's close enough" - don't take this the wrong way, it reminds me of the sort of gaze you'd get from a wolf. Technically, the only comment I'd make is that the left side of her face needs some fill in light as, the line across her cheek is quite noticeable - perhaps a small Lastolite needs to be included in your bag.


----------



## D-50 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looms good to me, I like the shadow and think it might be even nicer if you really brought it out. To me this photo looks like something off a horrr movie film jacket.


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 9, 2007)

I like this shot very much.  I do however have a couple of minor crits.  I would try to smooth out or clone the shadow line under her eye.  Also, I think the contrast/brightness could be a little stronger.  Lastly, I think this could benefit from softening just a tad.  I would love to see this in color so that I get the full effect of the eyes!  

Nice job Corrina! :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2007)

Best thing would be to show you the totally undoctored original then, and probably give you the right to edit this one for a change. Just hang on. I'll get it for you.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2007)

OK, this is the direct RAW-to-jpeg-conversion pic, no walk through PS:






It is the downsized version, of course, which makes editing a bit difficult. If you would want to work with a bigger version, we could arrange I post it to you via e-mail.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't really want this thread of mine die a slow death as yet...
Chris, D-50, NJMAN --- any of you who suggested I do other things with the photo wants to "play" with the original?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd love to help on this one, but my cloning skills are precisely zero, having never tried it before. Now if you're looking for something Picasso would appreciate, then I'm probably your man, but I suspect that's not what you're looking for.


----------



## lockwood81 (Aug 12, 2007)

I wouldn't touch it.  The color photo is mesmerizing.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 12, 2007)

So you say you like it just as it is, lockwood?
I would like to enhance the eyes just a tad, and make the skin softer, but my "plays" with the colour version did not turn out the way I wanted, hence the conversion (and further "play").
Chris - Picasso??? 
Well, isn't he famous? 
Why not try to step into his shoes    !?!?!?


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 12, 2007)

do you have your heart set on a lack and white version of this LaFoto?

i will try a couple of edits on this myself but it wont be for a couple of days, as i am busy with work at the moment


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> I don't really want this thread of mine die a slow death as yet...
> Chris, D-50, NJMAN --- any of you who suggested I do other things with the photo wants to "play" with the original?


 
Hi Corrina,

Sorry I didnt get back to you right away on this.  Here is a quick edit that I did to liven up the eyes a bit and smooth out the shadow line under the left eye.  What do you think?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 12, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> do you have your heart set on a *b*lack and white version of this LaFoto?


 
No. Not at all.
I love her green eyes, and I love how the sun lit them up, that is why I said to her: "Hey, stop there for a while and let me take a photo!"

And NJMAN, thank you so for the edit. How on earth did you get the eyes THIS shiny!?!


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> And NJMAN, thank you so for the edit. How on earth did you get the eyes THIS shiny!?!


 
In photoshop, I just did some cloning to get rid of the shadow line on the whites of the eyes, then I dodged the eyes a bit with 10% opacity a few times, and then sharped the irises with a bit of unsharp mask.


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> No. Not at all.
> I love her green eyes, and I love how the sun lit them up, that is why I said to her: "Hey, stop there for a while and let me take a photo!"



that's what i was thinking, it would be a shame to hide in mono such distinctive eyes


----------



## Tyson (Aug 12, 2007)

i LIKE THE COLOR VERSION BETTER BUT i AM A MAN OF COLOR and yes my caps button was on sorry.


----------



## hamburger (Aug 25, 2007)

Spooky!!!!

Sabine-turned-minx... Hmmmmmm... Not sure I see her in either of them...


----------



## heip (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice shot, good PP NJ.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 25, 2007)

I think that this shot will be a significant problem in either conversion or pp because there are distinct whitish patches on her forehead and her right check. Additionally there is a touch of rosacea on her nose and the bad shadow on her left cheek. 

Perhaps this shot would benefit from less cross-light because the cross light intensifies any facial discoloration, color saturation and texture.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't mention those white patches out loud, Traveler, not when Sabine can listen - they are her biggest sore right now (next to her height, or lack thereof) - and she had applied some foundation that day, which unfortunately lead to her skin looking flaky.

So yes, maybe you are right in so far as the crosslight did not do this attempt at taking her photo that much good. I only saw it light up her eyes and got drawn into taking the photo for that reason. 

It was no "portrait session", anyway. 
Maybe I would need to move this to Snapshots and Bloopers................


----------



## tempra (Aug 28, 2007)

Thought I'd have a play - get some practice if nothing else


----------



## Fangman (Aug 29, 2007)

Lovely subject and images - I think Sabine will like Tempor' s version


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 29, 2007)

Tony! Long time no see on the forums! 
That is a nice edit, too.
But I must not show any of these to Sabine... she doesn't know this picture is out here  --- though I still like it quite a bit with the sun lighting up her eyes. And your edits help me like it even more. Going BW was the wrong choice!! I know now!


----------



## tempra (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Corinna - I have been around, but a bit busy lately - had a couple of weeks away then back into work full time for the first time since April which is a bit of a shock to the system!

Save the pics to you computer and tell Sabine that you did them yourself 

We won't tell


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 29, 2007)

COOL idea! May I? I'll do!


----------



## tempra (Aug 29, 2007)

heh - here's the tutorial that you followed as well to back it up  http://www.sxc.hu/blog/post/924


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 29, 2007)

Heya, thanks, that is cool. It is in my favourites now (though "vector something" is not what my ancient version of PS has, but I could try to proceed as MY PS lets me ) ... and test it on someone else's skin ... Christiane's maybe, and her photo shown_in_this_thread ?


----------



## tempra (Aug 29, 2007)

this one?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 29, 2007)

THAT one!


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Aug 30, 2007)

very nice portrait, i like it.






----------------------------

i loved the details on her face


----------

